# Pockethole joinery: joining panels at 90 degrees?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

What is the best way to join panels at 90 degrees (for a cabinet) when using pocket holes? Kreg sells a couple clamps that appear to do the job, but are there better (and cheaper) alternatives?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

IMO I would buy the Kreig pocket hole jig kit. It makes it very easy and if you get the complete kit you would get the clamps, drill bits, drivers, and screws.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Pocket screws will pull a piece out of position when tightening. 
You can get around this by cramping the two pieces together really tight before you put in the screws. I've used parallel clamps and sash cramps to good effect.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Kreg sells a "right angle clamp" for just that sort of thing:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_194999-39450-KHC-RAC_0__?productId=3115809&Ntt=kreg&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dkreg&facetInfo=

I bought one. It works. But it doesn't work as smoothly as their videos would lead you to believe. It really should be longer. And it can be a pain to get it into position in the pocket hole.

But it does work and has strong clamping pressure.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll second what renners said, just clamp it in good and tight, then put the screws in. It also helps to have a few right-angle clamps on-hand (just use shop-made ones).


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.use-enco.com/1/1/31441-gibraltar-90-degree-corner-angle-clamps.html


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I've used the Kreg Jr along with rennners' clamping advice on 1/2" and over panels and have never had a complaint. I found out on one of my first practice joints to be careful not to over torque. I haven't seen any need for any clamps other than the generic bar and pipe clamps I already have available.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You might consider dados too if you have access to a router table or table saw with dado blade. 
On their own, dados might not be the strongest joint, but they are a great help when it comes to aligning case goods. A glued dado does lend significant rigidty to a project.

Don't get me wrong, I like pocket holes too. I use them all the time. The dedicated Kreg clamps really work better than a simple F style clamp.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of this (a bit cheaper and quicker when you need several of them) :


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

1 1/2" Angle iron comes in handy , it's just the right height, Wont cover the pocket holes.


----------

